# Hot and cold



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

What does it mean when your partner is constantly running hot and cold? Emotionally, it seems like he is running cold, physically, he is running hot. I don't know how to handle this because part of intimacy is emotionally connecting with him. 
When we are spending time together, he is looking on his ipod, reading things or playing with my body. But when I come to him to kiss or sit by him to give him some attention, he pulls away from me. 
I feel like a yo-yo because it seems like the only time that he wants a connection with me it is a sexual connection. Any ideas?


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Went thru this myself recently everyone on here cn speculate but it come down to simple communication, communicate to him how you feel and ask him how he has been feeling. Ask questions, give examples and figure out what he wants you to work on and tell him where you need help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

His pawing at you, looking for sex means he's a guy and he wants sex. His lack of interest in other things probably means he interested in you primarily (maybe only) for sex.


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Went thru this myself recently everyone on here cn speculate but it come down to simple communication, communicate to him how you feel and ask him how he has been feeling. Ask questions, give examples and figure out what he wants you to work on and tell him where you need help.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have tried that, we have discussed it to no end. It is like he is oblivious to my needs but wants his met but even when I meet his, he has no interest or little interest in meeting mine. 

I feel like he is searching for rejection so he can 'feel' rejected and remain emotionally distant. 



unbelievable said:


> His pawing at you, looking for sex means he's a guy and he wants sex. His lack of interest in other things probably means he interested in you primarily (maybe only) for sex.


I have told him that this is the way it makes me feel for 8 years of our 10 year marriage. He just doesn't seem to understand or he says that he does for a bit, but then just loses it.


----------



## growtogether (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, 
You give a good explanation of your situation, but I didn't read what you truly want. 
What are you looking to get from him or your relationship?


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

You gotta try the full force approach~handcuff his axx to the bed, get some hot wax and dribble it on his nipples, dance sexy while he's still cuffed and wrap him in tinfoil. LMAO Sorry, it's what would do it for me.....try the whip?
Mouse


----------

